
Whaleprint – Use docker DAB as swarm mode service blueprints - marcosnils
https://github.com/mantika/whaleprint
======
marcosnils
As part of the upcoming docker hackathon
([https://blog.docker.com/2016/06/docker-1-12-hackathon/](https://blog.docker.com/2016/06/docker-1-12-hackathon/))
we've developed Whaleprint, a tool inspired by Hashicorp terraform which
allows declarative service definitions over docker swarm mode using DAB.

Feedback and suggestions are welcome.

